# Johnson 50 on a Palm Beach



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
I recently purchased a 2000 15'3" Palm Beach 151 with a 2000 Johnson 50 2 stroke. I'm a college student and this is my first boat. I've taken her out a few times now and I feel as if I'm not getting the full potential out of the motor. At times it feels sluggish and the holeshot is not that great. I would like to see a gain in speed. I really don't have much experience in this subject area and have been researching how to go about this. I currently have a 3 blade prop but I can't seem to find any manufacturer markings on it, to help me with the pitch etc...Ideally I'd like to handle this project on my own rather than take it to a shop and save the money. Does anyone know where I would find the manual for my motor? I am trying to locate the RPM range. Also, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

OEM manuals can be found on Ebay

also can be ordered on line from OMC-BRP

http://www.evinrude-parts.com/Manuals_OMC_BRP_Outboard.html


Prop part numbers may be found on the inside of the exhaust opening, front or back sides.
Part number will give you the diameter and pitch.
What rpm does your boat top out at?


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't been able to take it out to get an accurate rpm reading yet. I will be doing so tomorrow. Can anyone recommend a prop shop in Miami?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Before you buy a prop, make sure the engine is running properly. It should turn about 5,500 RPMs give or take a few hundred when at max speed.

Frank_S


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

IMHO the boat is under powered with a 50. I had an 07 with a 50 yamaha and the boat was poor out of the hole.


----------



## kaioticone (Aug 1, 2010)

Rated power for the hull is 60hp. A 50hp should push that 875lbs about 30mph. Give or take a few mph. As Brett said take a closer look at the prop, good chance it's stamped; but there are occasions when they are not. (My current prop has no markings what so ever on it.) Reference to your boat: http://www.newboats.com/boat/PALM-BEACH-FISHING-BOATS/Fishing-Boat-151

I would go with a four blade prop. I can't really tell from the photos what the actual shape of the hull is. Do you have trim tabs? If so, drop the engine all the way down, and push the tabs down as well, that should decrease the time it takes to get on plane considerably. Also, like mentioned in a previous post, take it to a certified Yamaha mechanic and have them perform a 100hr inspection on the engine, it wont be cheap, but it's well worth it. Alot of people tend to neglect their engines if it runs and starts when they want it to. I got another 2mph out my engine after a 100hr inspection. I'm pushing a 40hp on a 17' Maverick Pathfinder 1700T - Hull weight in the mid 600's -- I top out around 27mph, and that's with a crummy prop and no hydrofoil.

If money is no object power tech makes some really nice props around 400$ when all is said and done. Sometimes you can send an email to the manufacturer about your set up, and they can recommend the correct prop. Here is a great site to purchase a prop, the prop that it's on is one of the best, I'm not sure which pitch you should use for your application though: http://www.ptpropeller.com/content-...wer_tech_swc4_stainless_propeller_yamaha.html

Lenco Trim Tabs usually make a nice addition to a flats boat http://www.lencomarine.com/trimtabs.html

I would highly recommend a hydrofoil/stabilizer plate as well. You will have drill a few holes in the current stabilizer plate, just follow the directions and you'll be happy. I recently bought one, and will put it on later this week.
http://www.bobsmachine.com/Products/transom_stabilizer.cfm

Hope this helps.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you are hitting the recommended operating RPM's and you boat is not water logged or very heavily loaded getting more speed and better hole shot with a prop change is very unrealistic. Unless money is no object.

RPM and weight is where it all starts.


----------

